# Days End Fowl Necker (great tool)



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

I found a new product that I think everybody on this site could use. It is called the Days End Fowl Necker. Jerry Day designed it, and its for dispatching birds very respectfully. I used it while guiding this year, and It work great even on Giant Canada’s.

I think the Necker would be great for Field Trials and Hunt tests. I think it would be work well for the game steward at the event to dispatch birds cleanly for the first series. Plus, I think It would be perfect at the line to taking care of crippled birds instead of ringing their necks in front of the gallery. I think this is something every club should look at getting. The website is www.dogsafield.com
Steve


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> ....ringing their necks in front of the gallery.


That's a GREAT way to be brought up on misconduct charges..... :x .....

I've been using a bird necker for almost 20 years. I bought two from a great store (now OB) on the eastern shore called Tidewater Specialties. They were imported from Great Britain and have withstood the test of time and hundreds of bird necks.

I've seen Jerry's product and it's very good. I agree: everyone who runs FTs or HTs or trains dogs should own one. Clubs should have them in every stake/test level's gear box for marshals and judges to use. We _used _to, until some of them found legs.............. 8) .............

kg


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

K G said:


> They were imported from Great Britain and have withstood the test of time


Hey, K G, etymologist that Fallon says you are, what do the Brits call them? :wink: 

(Hint: They're a great way to get brought up on pedophilia charges, or not.)

MG


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I got one from Lion country supply and all they look like is a snap ring pliers. I can't ring duck necks very well.

Angie


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The only other term I've heard them called is "fowl dispatchers."

And Angie, it may be tougher to ring their necks than it is to _wring_ their necks!

Etymological regards,

kg


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Do they come for a 17-17 1/2" 8) 

john


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Whether size 17-17 1/2 can't say, John, but K G's right, as described and as sold by Jerry Day, they're known to the Brits as game or fowl dispatchers. The "clubby" model for dispatching birds is called a priest. A weighted staghorn on a lanyard, Fred Flintstone-ish and best not for AKC event use.

MG


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

The Days End necker is a great product. Nice improvements on previous neckers available. Stainless steel parts for beginners. Plus, it folds up like a Leatherman and comes with a sheath to keep it on your belt out of the way. I used mine all season long on ducks and now I'm looking forward to having it available at dog events. Great product!


----------

